# New Pyraminx Method That I Made



## AMCuber (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't know what to do when you create a method, I will just call it 12C method (if that is how creating a method works). 

First, match up all centers while building a keyhole. 

Second, since you solved all centers in the right spots, you just go in to solving the keyhole 

Third and last, you solve the bottom layer as in Oka and Keyhole.

I won't use this in my solves as it seems it would be slow for me.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 23, 2017)

AMCuber said:


> I don't know what to do when you create a method, I will just call it 12C method (if that is how creating a method works).
> 
> First, match up all centers while building a keyhole.
> 
> ...


Isn't that just L4E?


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 23, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Isn't that just L4E?



No? Isn't L4E solving all four edges at the same time? This is like an intermediate step???


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 23, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Isn't that just L4E?



Yeah, it's basically a less efficient, sideways L4E. 
L4E is good because you don't always have to solve the top center and you can force many cases to be reduced to L3E right off the bat (or you can force the ones that can't to be reduced to a nice L3E case later). It seems like it would be harder to do that with this method.


----------

